# Steak restaurant recommendation



## SgtRoswell (Apr 7, 2014)

Need some tried and tested steak restaurant recommendations in Dubai. Preferably New York steak

Has anyone tried West14th or Manhattan Grill in Grand Hyatt?


----------



## SgtRoswell (Apr 7, 2014)

Found the list though 

Steakhouses Restaurants in Dubai - Search - TimeOutDubai.com however need recommendation.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Texas Road House in Yas Mall IS AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

On their web page they have a couple in Dubai 

Locations - Steakhouse - Family Restaurant | Texas Roadhouse


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

West14th is ok, I've been a couple of times and each time the people I dined with raved about their food. I wasn't that impressed, although perhaps I didn't choose wisely. 

The best I've tried are JW Steakhouse at the JW Marriott in Deira and Terra Firma at the Intercontinental Festival City.

MJ's at the Madinat is good too. Hunters at the Westin was awful when I went there.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

The Meat Co is good - in Souk Bahar and there used to be one in the Madinat but I'm not sure if thats still there.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Deleted - duplicate posting


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

West 14 is good and worth a visit

Grill 44 in the Warwick on SZR is Dubai's best kept steak secret. Great steaks, amazing value for money, great views from the bar area.

Seafire, great steaks, rubbish atmosphere.

Hunters, decent. Variety of salts of is a bit of a novelty though.

The Rib Room, on SZR. Good but missing that final something.

Legends, Dubai Creek Golf club. Great steaks, lovely surroundings, impressive selection of malts.

Goucho's. Outstanding food, expensive. Gets v busy at the weekend and idiot quota fairly high

JW Marriott in Deira. Superb gentlemens club type surroundings. Great food. Slightly let down by the choice of spirits and a proper sommelier.

Rare at the Desert Palm. Fantastic! Amazing cuts of meat, great ambiance Fantastic selection of malts and shisha terrace looking over the polo fields for afterwards.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Hunters does a 50% discount for men only on Tuesday nights. I went a few weeks ago. Steak was excellently cooked for the money I paid, good value.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Mr Rossi said:


> West 14 is good and worth a visit
> 
> Grill 44 in the Warwick on SZR is Dubai's best kept steak secret. Great steaks, amazing value for money, great views from the bar area.
> 
> ...


I thought you'd be a vegan myself, you lefties tend to be vegans and snore.....


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> Texas Road House in Yas Mall IS AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> On their web page they have a couple in Dubai
> 
> Locations - Steakhouse - Family Restaurant | Texas Roadhouse


Did you pay the bill or went Dutch?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Did you pay the bill or went Dutch?


Only one person pays the bills in my house. 

The mug is me!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Anyone who went to Texas Roadhouse is a mug. Trusting American fast food chains to turn out a half decent steak?



iggles said:


> Only one person pays the bills in my house.
> 
> The mug is me!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> Only one person pays the bills in my house.
> 
> The mug is me!


It's called being married, get used to it...

This is your life.... especially from the 40 second point.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

iggles said:


> Only one person pays the bills in my house.
> 
> The mug is me!


Yes - I understand you went Russian!


----------



## woot79 (Apr 30, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> Anyone who went to Texas Roadhouse is a mug. Trusting American fast food chains to turn out a half decent steak?


Texas Roadhouse is NOT fast food. McDonalds is fast food.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

woot79 said:


> Texas Roadhouse is NOT fast food...


i agree... i would even go as far as to say its not even food...


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Yes - I understand you went Russian!


I saw what you did there.....


----------



## woot79 (Apr 30, 2012)

imac said:


> i agree... i would even go as far as to say its not even food...


Are you saying Texas Roadhouse is not food? You didn't even use my entire quote.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

woot79 said:


> Are you saying Texas Roadhouse is not food?...


since they have ketchup there, i guess you could make the argument that they do have pseudo-food...



woot79 said:


> ...You didn't even use my entire quote.


happy now?


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

CUT

/thread


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Well I like Texas Roadhouse.

From the salty nuts, to the cinnonmon buttered hot steamy bun, to the delicious chewy meat


----------



## woot79 (Apr 30, 2012)

iggles said:


> Well I like Texas Roadhouse. From the salty nuts, to the cinnonmon buttered hot steamy bun, to the delicious chewy meat


Thank you. Considering I'm the kitchen manager I take that as a compliment.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

woot79 said:


> Thank you. Considering I'm the kitchen manager I take that as a compliment.


I was doing a sexual innuendo, but in all seriousness the Yas Island Roadhouse is mine and my partners favorite restaurant in UAE.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Well we found ourselves in the Yas Mall branch of Texas Roadhouse this lunchtime and must say that I had the best tasting steak that I have had since we have been in the UAE.
The bucket of peanuts is a real nice touch. Not keen on the hot buns with strange white butter like spread!
I had one of their nice big juicy T-bone steaks and it was just great.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

Scott's, Cut, JW Steakhouse, Ruth's, etc. Anywhere you spend 400 dhs + for an a la cart steak is expected to be good. Where things start to break down is the service aspect. 

If you want a good value for your dhs in a casual setting - Meat Co. (has vouchers) or Texas Roadhouse (very, very casual) will hit the spot! No frills, no $10 a bottle wine for $30 a glass, no servers pretending to be fine dining, just a good steak!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Well we found ourselves in the Yas Mall branch of Texas Roadhouse this lunchtime and must say that I had the best tasting steak that I have had since we have been in the UAE.
> The bucket of peanuts is a real nice touch. Not keen on the hot buns with strange white butter like spread!
> I had one of their nice big juicy T-bone steaks and it was just great.
> ...


The gyrating singers can annoy you after a while. But zero complaints on the food.

Someone wrote that its a fast food restaurant, it really isn't. Also the sizes are massive, instead of ordering for herself the misses eats my side order - and I am full by the steak.

Great place.


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

This is our favourite family hang out, sure it's kitsch but who cares 

Steak is not the best but it's half the price of Hunter's and 90% as good.


----------



## SgtRoswell (Apr 7, 2014)

Wow ! thank you so much guys for the list ! I'd start trying most of 'em


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

If I say something nice about Texas Roadhouse, will I get a discount Mr. Kitchen Manager?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

pamela0810 said:


> If I say something nice about Texas Roadhouse, will I get a discount Mr. Kitchen Manager?


I was hoping for this as well!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> I was hoping for this as well!


Tight ass....


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Maybe they will give you some more peanuts?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Maybe they will give you some more peanuts?
> Cheers
> Steve


Pay peanuts.... get iggles....


----------



## driftingaway (Mar 8, 2014)

Anyone ventured out to Prime Steakhouse at the Meydan?

I had the best steak I've ever eaten there - an amazing wagyu ribeye. The view across the racecourse is great too, as are the enormous high-backed chairs in the window seats.

And it's on the Entertainer Fine Dining, which is kind of a big deal when you're paying more for each steak than the cost of the entertainer itself!!


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

*Pachanga?*

Reviving this thread...

I'm looking for a steak house that won't break the bank, for my husband's birthday this Thursday. 

I'm looking for restaurant/bar combo, so friends can join either for dinner, or just drinks. Some form of entertainment would be nice. And I'd like it to be somewhere in the Marina or JBR vicinity, so easy access for most friends.

Have any of you tried Pachanga in the JBR Hilton? Thoughts, or any other suggestions?

TIA!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I've eaten at Hunters in the Westin a few times. Good steaks. Always enjoyed them.

Too bad it's a Thursday night as on Tuesday night men get 50% off the steaks (or 50% off a bottle of wine). 



FourAgreements said:


> Reviving this thread...
> 
> I'm looking for a steak house that won't break the bank, for my husband's birthday this Thursday.
> 
> ...


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

FourAgreements said:


> Reviving this thread...
> 
> I'm looking for a steak house that won't break the bank, for my husband's birthday this Thursday.
> 
> ...


no booze at Texas Road House, which is a shame cause it's the sort of establishment (sports barish) where I could easily get drunk.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

I know, I checked it out, based on your raving recommendation! But it's also nowhere near this end of Dubai. Too bad because my husband would probably be very happy there. He's not hard to please. 




iggles said:


> no booze at Texas Road House, which is a shame cause it's the sort of establishment (sports barish) where I could easily get drunk.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

FourAgreements said:


> I know, I checked it out, based on your raving recommendation! But it's also nowhere near this end of Dubai. Too bad because my husband would probably be very happy there. He's not hard to please.


He shares his birthday with me....we enjoy simple pleasures


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

guys only need three things to be happy... food and booze are two of them...

and usually on birthday's they may get the third...


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

imac said:


> guys only need three things to be happy... food and booze are two of them...
> 
> and usually on birthday's they may get the third...


it's turn annually. I feel sorry for you bro


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

iggles said:


> it's turn annually. I feel sorry for you bro


its one of the things you give up after the third year of being married...

annual is not guaranteed either... its just more likely you will get *some* pity because you are whining on your birthday...


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

I saw that, this morning actually. I think I must have been looking at avatars after the discussion that Iggles initiated. Not a troll thread... yeah, right 

And you're right about the simple pleasures. 




pamela0810 said:


> He shares his birthday with me....we enjoy simple pleasures


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

imac said:


> its one of the things you give up after the third year of being married...
> 
> annual is not guaranteed either... its just more likely you will get *some* pity because you are whining on your birthday...


I can see the progession

Level 1
Iggles - young lovely russian partner, not yet in the bored stage
Level 2
imac - couple of years of marriage, its slowing down - getting annoyed 
Level 3
Stevesolar - paying for kids, keeping up appearance - very annoyed but won't show publicly 
Level 4
rascal - just bitter 


I am level 1), ask me in 20 years I'll be level 4!


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

yah yah yah, we know all about it.  Isn't there an actual Canadian holiday for that now... celebrated in April, maybe? I think it pops up on Facebook every year.




imac said:


> guys only need three things to be happy... food and booze are two of them...
> 
> and usually on birthday's they may get the third...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

iggles said:


> I can see the progession
> 
> Level 1
> Iggles - young lovely russian partner, not yet in the bored stage
> ...


I'm no expert at relationships but you could get divorced and forever be stuck at Level 1.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

Good one, Pam! 



pamela0810 said:


> I'm no expert at relationships but you could get divorced and forever be stuck at Level 1.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

So anyhow, back to me and my steakhouse requirements 

Has anyone tried Pachanga? What about Ocacti or the Scene?


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

FourAgreements said:


> ...Isn't there an actual Canadian holiday for that now... celebrated in April, maybe?...


yes there is, and on the holiday, you are guaranteed steak...


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

iggles said:


> ...imac - couple of years of marriage...


18 actually...


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

You're all amateurs. 

29 years and still completely happy. 

Mrs TWG is happy to stay here but my job will move in the near future and it'll be sticks up again. 

Anyway, back to the OP. 

The streak house on the Palm next to the Oceana. Should fit okay. West 14th it's called.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

My husband actually really likes Hard Rock Café, and the food would be good enough for us... but it's too far away as most everyone we know lives in this end of town and they will want to have drinks.

And also, he would KILL me if I told them the restaurant it was his bday, and they came out and sang some song. OMG I would never hear the end of it.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

continued chit chat here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sandpit/882578-chit-chat.html

Jo xxx


----------

